# For The Hive! (recruitment)



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, it`s a tyranid roleplay. :shok: And we are full. 

Plot: In the battle for Tarsis Ultra, the tyranids were eventually defeated when a Deathwatch Kill Team succeeded in delivering a biological toxin into the heart of the tyrani Hive Fleet, the Norn Queen itself. The resultant frenzy of mutation overwhelmed even the tyranids advanced physiology, and the psionic backlash all but destroyed the tyranid Overmind controlling the invading swarm.

With that, The ultramarines and mortifactors withdrew, leaving only a small contingency to aid the local populace in their clean up efforts. 

But the tyranids, whilst diminished, were not eradicated. (at least not for the purposes of this rp. We`ll assume a couple of survivors. :biggrin: )

Even now, some small semblace of control has been restored, and their survival instinct is stronger than ever...

Cast of Characters:

Dominatrix Prime: aka "Mother" (npc)

First: Serpion5 Single bonesword, Spinefists.

Second: eh89 Rending Claws, Deathspitter.

Third: DestroyerHive Scything Talons, Spinefists.

Fourth: Tolisk: Lash Whip, Devourer. 

Fifth: warpspawned: Rending Claws, Devourer. 

Sixth: Snowy: Scything Talons, Devourer.

Basically, I am looking for five more tyranid warriors to complete the brood. Knowledge of tyranid fluff and behaviour is essential to stay in character. If you are unsure of what mannerisms to use, we`ll aim for something along the lines of the zerg cerebrates in starcraft. It`s a stretch, I know, but we have to start somewhere right? 

Names are irrelevant. You`ll simply be called by your number as you join (in this case representing the order in which your character will hatch.)

Weapons: One close combat weapon configuration. Either scything talons or rending claws. Fluffwise they`re about as lethal as each other, so it mainly depends on whether you want to slash `em up or rip `em up.

One ranged weapon symbiote. 
Devourer: Has longer range, higher rate of fire, but little armour pierce ability.
Spinefists: Shorter range, burst shot. Slightly better at armour pierce.

I will also include two mutations, to be claimed on a first come first served basis.

Deathspitter (taken): High strength, good armour penetration, good range. eh89 
Lashwhip (taken): Longer reach, able to immobilise a single foe. Tolisk

I leave it up to the players to apply sensible limits to the extent of their abilities. For example, the lashwhip immobilises a foe. So if you are fighting three guardsmen, you`ve essentially got one less to worry about. However, if fighting a space marine, I expect he would be a little more resourceful.

Personalities will develop over the course of the story. But to begin, you are essentially newborns.

Rules:

Don`t hijack the storyline. Stick with what you`re given.

No God Modding. (obvious)

No killing, injuring or directly controlling another player`s character. Only I can do this.

I am the Alpha. You are allowed to think, comment and form opinions. But you are not allowed to disobey. :nono:



I expect at leas one post a week. Inactive minds will be reabsorbed by the collective of the Hive and replaced. You will only be warned once... :spiteful:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks good Serpion5, i'll jump in

Name: Second

Weapons: Rending Claws, Deathspitter

Personality: First does what it was born to do, KILL!:threaten:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Figured you`d jump in. :biggrin:

But you are _Second,_ I am First.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Personally I just wanted to say something... hmm... Im not sure about this but I think it will be very hard\uninteresting to run a Tyranid RP for several reasons.
One Tyranids dont feel, they are controlled by the hive mind or by the strongest Tyranid after him, this will lead to the fact that Tyranids cant have a personality.
Also because Tyranids are controlled by the hive mind they have no will thus no thougths of their own thus rendering players unnecessary because they have to follow orders.
Also I guess that there wont be a large amount of thinking in this RP but more of KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL REST KILL KILL KILL KILL EAT KILL KILL style of play and for me at least its not very interesting 

BUT and its a big BUT(more like an ass), if you can and want to run this RP then I wish you good luck 


Everything said above has no intention to hurt or offend...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I knew someone would say that. 

RPs are only as fun as we make them komanko, so if you don`t think you`re up to the challenge of spicing up this game, then I don`t think you`d be a very good player. 

BUT and it`s a big BUT (more like an ass) I have been working on this idea for a while and have already devised a fluff compatible solution to this problem you have pointed out. Your loss... 

Everything said above had no intention to hurt or offend.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, what the hell? Count me in!

Name: Third

Weapon Symbiotes: Rending Claws and Scything Talons


I look forward to this!
DH


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, DH. 

But you need ONE CC weapon set and ONE gun set. Read carefully.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Komanko, seriously, back off. This is the 20th time I've seen you do this, crticise unecessarily. Really, back off dude, I'd negative rep you if I could, but this will have to do.

Ahem, anyways, Serpion5, i was wondering about our characters. Are they Hormogaunts, Brood Lords, or something else. I only ask cause if I can take a bigger character, I'll ask!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Or how about you back off instead emporershand? If the GM has a problem with what someone is saying than he can deal with it or he can go and get help. There is no reason for you to have to get involved, even if you think its a good idea for you to do so.

Having said that, personally I am inclined to agree with Komanko in that this does not seem like its going to end very well. However I would like to see how it goes, and maybe get proven wrong, or be proven right.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Ahem, anyways, Serpion5, i was wondering about our characters. Are they Hormogaunts, Brood Lords, or something else. I only ask cause if I can take a bigger character, I'll ask!


You are a Warrior.

As for the weapons, I'll take Scything Talons and Spinefists please!


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm, count me plz

Forth

Rending claws and lash whip


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright, thanks, I was wondering about that.

Darkreveer, you may be right, but he's been doing this all over YOUR RPG THREAD! He's acting as if he knows everything, putting two cents in everything. Your right, I probably shouldn't get involved, but I am getting sick of seeing him insult people for no good reason. I will let it drop after I post once more, but please talk to him, cause I gareunteed that more than myself are growing tired of it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

As you see in this thread to Emperorshand, you are the one who is looking for attention, I never insulted Serpio and if you could read correctly you would have seen it. The matter between me and Serpio was setteled I did not take offense and he did not take offense so why wont you stop spamming and destroying other peoples normal reputation.

As for serpio, as I said, I wish you only good luck and fun in this RP if you can run it. I also agree a RP is fun as you make it its true. I wont say this is not true, the only problem that there are types of Rp's that are much harder to run but as was said here before if your up for the challange then Ill be happy to see this RP work and again good luck 

A small not, Emperorshand before making a smartass comment I advice you to shut up now, because im not intending to spam this thread with a petty pointless argument with you.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Any more negative comments and I`ll request banhammers, seriously.

emperorshand89, leave outside problems ouside please? The problem is settled! It was settled as soon as I replied!

Komanko, if you don`t intend on playing, don`t post please? It`s very disappointing to see a new reply on a recruitment only to open it and find a pointless post instead. And a criticism at that. If you don`t think it will work, don`t play. Simple solution right?

Darkreever is right, this rp is experimental and I for one am willing to try it. I hope I can make it work as well.


On a more pleasant note, Tolisk, welcome aboard. 

EDIT: Tolisk, Lashwhip is fine, but it replaces your CC set. You need to take one of the gun sets I listed as well. Devourer or Spinefist.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

komanko said:


> Personally I just wanted to say something... hmm... Im not sure about this but I think it will be very harduninteresting to run a Tyranid RP for several reasons.
> One Tyranids dont feel, they are controlled by the hive mind or by the strongest Tyranid after him, this will lead to the fact that Tyranids cant have a personality.
> Also because Tyranids are controlled by the hive mind they have no will thus no thougths of their own thus rendering players unnecessary because they have to follow orders.
> Also I guess that there wont be a large amount of thinking in this RP but more of KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL REST KILL KILL KILL KILL EAT KILL KILL style of play and for me at least its not very interesting
> ...




Ok, and you don't call this an insult komanko. You need to learn to be fair, not criticising. Seriously that what other threads are for, this thread is for RPG'ing.:nono:

But, since my good friend Serpion5 and darkreveer has asked me to drop it, I will. Good luck Serpion5, I look forward to the story:victory:


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

I must use devouror! I must!

And at the bottum of that quote it says "Everything said above has no intention to hurt or offend..."

And komanko, its not eat kill kill kill eat kind of play, because overtime serpion stated that they would gain personalityes because of the toxin a.k.a "enhances brain power"

Problem increasingly solved.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ok, hmm myabe I didnt notice the toxin part, anyway the problem wa solved like a page ago XD


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

i know, just showing evidence that would have solved it along time ago


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Count me in:

Name: Fifth

Weapons: Rending Claws, Devourer

Personality: Fifth is technically a Newborn, therefore has not had the chance to learn and develop.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fifth is in. 

One more to go.

I`ll give it another day or two. 

@Tolisk: Devourer. Got it! k:


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this thread, I need in.
Sixth
Sything Talons
Devourer


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And then there were six... :victory:

Thanks Snowy.

Alright guys, assuming I am not stacked with OT tomorrow, I should have the thread up tomorrow night. :biggrin:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

sweet, lets get hacking


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

lash whip to dah FACE


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Snowy, you're username is the same as my bird's!:grin:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Oooohhh, ouch, I felt that. I cumb stomp you in da face, hehe:biggrin:


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

*tinkers with lash whip*

AHAA! Lazor whip to dah face!!!


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice, I like having the same username as other people, it makes me feel, not any different cause I'm a Nid, hmm, I need to nom something.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Some last minute rules and guidelines... 

1: Tyranids do not "speak."

So for an example post, I give you a DO and a DO NOT.

There were guardsmen everywhere as the group of tyranid warriors advanced. Second turned to Fifth, urging it towards the nearest group. 

_Kill them first!_ It called, noting the heavy weapons they carried.

I do not want this. :nono: W convey our thoughts via First Person Narration.

There were guardsmen everywhere as the tyranid warriors advanced. Second turned to Fifth, urging it towards the nearest group.

With a wordless thought, It directed it`s kin towards them, advising caution at the sight of the humans` heavy weapons.

This is better. It keeps us in character as tyranids.


Enemies and how to fight them:

Civilians: Easy meat, kill without mercy.

PDF: Armed with weapons, relatively poorly trained as warriors. Usually in high numbers, but you should still have the advantage.

Guardsmen: Better trained soldiers, generally avoid conflict unless absolutely necessary. Access to heavy weapons and specialised gear makes them a threat.

Mortifactor: A space marine left behind to assist the populace in their clean up efforts. You will be very hard pressed to defeat this foe, and will likely come out of the fight injured.

Ultramarine: Also a space marine, and unfortunately for us one who knows very well how to fight the tyranid. You will be injured should you be forced to fight an ultramarine.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Acknowledged.

Hey, I'm the referenced Tyranid! Whoo!
Looking forward to this starting


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It is my misfortune to have to announce that emporershand will no longer be taking part in this RP due to the fact that he has been banned.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Again? What happened this time?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That is a shame... Okay, I`ll leave his character open should anyone else wish to join.

Contact me if you`re interested, and I`ll work you in.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Second!!!!! COME BACK SECOND!!!!!! :ireful2::headbutt::ireful2::headbutt::wacko:

WAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

Well, I guess the NPC will take care of 'im until someone wants to join.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yah, we`ll take turns having a controlable ally until then. :biggrin: 

After all, it would be wasteful to just leave it empty.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

one person needed X.X


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hate to alarm you guys, but if you haven't noticed, Emporershand made a post in our action thread, saying he was some sort of "larger Tyranid" and apparently killed the remaining humans. Someone has to do something!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Tolisk, did you delete your post on the action thread, because it's not there anymore...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll post soon, I've just been a bit busy with Exam prep. D:

Edit: Thanks Destroyerhive, I thought they had lasguns, I stand corrected


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Hate to alarm you guys, but if you haven't noticed, Emporershand made a post in our action thread, saying he was some sort of "larger Tyranid" and apparently killed the remaining humans. Someone has to do something!


Guys, please relax. I think the ban was overturned. I`ve already talked to him about the post, so chill.



Tolisk said:


> Ok now i want that ban hammar BANHAMMER PLZ DARKREAVER!


Please don`t request banhammers on another person`s rp. If problems persist, I will deal with it. :nono:



DestroyerHive said:


> Hey Tolisk, did you delete your post on the action thread, because it's not there anymore...


It was entirely ooc, did not belong there. I asked him to remove it. Thank you Tolisk.


@warpspawned: Don`t feel the need to rush. One post a week is enough, I`m happy to wait. Exams have to take priority unfortunately.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m pretty pleased with how this is turning out. 

@eh89, your message inbox is full. You can`t be contacted by PM or send any yourself unless you delete some old messages.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah, sorry about that, whats wrong.

And whats up with you guys, my dudes just another small hormogaunt, he's not a special tyranid. My dude only took out the first vehicle and now is hiding to regerate his serious wounds

I would like someone to please point out where I said my dude was larger than a normal hormagaunt. Otherwise tolisk and DestroyerHive I would appriciate it if you two would stop your false accusations.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, I apologize for what I said. It's just first impressions really that made me make a false accusation; besides, this was a matter of the past: You've proven yourself in latter posts, and are a great ally!

PS: You're not a Hormogaunt, you're a Warrior 

PS2:


> It ran the complete opposite way, and right into the clutches of the larger tyranid. He felt an impulse of patients, and sat back on his tail, intent on enjoying the fear eminating from this pitaful creature.
> 
> First sent out a small impulse of wonder, question who this larger creature was.


This is what I understood to be the "larger creature", but perhaps it was just the way you worded it?


----------



## spacemarine00 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Serpion5, I know you already started, but is there anyway I can come in at all??? Maybe as an NPC, or a wierd mutant. My brother says its a great thread(crosses fingers and hopes that persuaded himk!!!!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Absolutely. Post a Charsheet like the rest of the players and I`ll work you in during the next update. 

Your name will be seventh. You`ll be a nid warrior like the rest, part of the next spawning. 

Note to any other willing players out there, I`m willing to go up to ten, just be sure to contact me first! k:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry for not posting earlier, been busy, will get up a post in a half hour or so hopefully


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to toss a reminder for some people; remember that for action thread posts, four decent length sentence minimum unless the GM already stated he or she wants more. (And remember that even if the GM OK's less, the minimum is still four per action thread post.)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

4 sentences eh? Very good. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Gotcha, i'll watch that from now on


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Is anyone still interested? It's been 2 days with no posts...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Posting now, sorry, been busy


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't mean any offense


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

None taken 
Sorry was in generalization for the fact I keep forgetting to post here


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Two days is nothing. If a week passes, get worried. 

I generally wait for everyone before I update. As I said before, I`m happy to wait for warpspawned because he`s pretty consistent and a good RPer. :good:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks mate, nice of you to say that


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:thank_you:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Uh, bump.

Also, is this RP still active?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The RP is definitely still active. If eh89 has not posted after I`ve finished this, I`ll post the next update and proceed. 

Sorry for delaying, I like to wait until all have posted but even I am getting a bit eager to keep going. :good:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice Update, I'll try to get a post up in the next coupla days, time allowing.
Oh noes! First lives, I can see him plotting revenge on Fifth for leaving him... D:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Nice Update, I'll try to get a post up in the next coupla days, time allowing.
> Oh noes! First lives, I can see him plotting revenge on Fifth for leaving him... D:


Ha!!!! You're gonna get it now, Fifth!!! :laugh:

He's going to be stabbing you to death while I rofl around!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

We have newcomers inbound! 

Awaiting recruitment charsheets from samu3 and GODSMACKED! 



What, revenge? Now what kind of leader lets petty emotions like revenge dictate his actions? :spiteful:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Name: Seventh or Just Seven
Weapons: Rending claws, Devourer
Personallity: Seventh seeks only to please Mother and ensure the Hive's survival all else including his Individual life are secondary. 

Hey all looking forward to to it!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool. All the other players have posted, so once GODSMACKED! has his sheet up, I`ll post the next update and we can go from there. :victory:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Seventh will be a good edition to the Brood.
*grumbles* 
Late hatchers'll steal Fifths thunder.
---

@ Serpion, oh of course not *Sarcasm* Who would want to have revenge after being left for dead by a younger Brood-mate? *More sarcasm*


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thx Warp I'll try keeping the Stealing to a minimumk:
Besides being a late hatcher isnt so bad at least Seventh have time to fully develop!
I do feel strange playing a Nid, me being such a Guard fan, that whenever I think Nid my thought process goes along the line's of "Shoot it ,Shoot it ,Shoot-Oh **** their here":grin:
Its Nice however to have a change.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Heh, its cool.
Yeah, you'll be one of the more developed ones.
Guard fan, eh? I'm a 'Nid player, through and through.

I'm sure you'll do just fine


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Name: Eighth 
Weapons: devourer, rending claws
Personality: Enjoys causing prey to scatter and run with his devourer, has a special bond with his devourer.(like a favorite pet)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome. :victory:

Update should be up tonight.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

My post is up

Being my first I wanted it to be a dramatic entry so its long but bear with me here.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

For The Hive!!! Let's Riiiiiiiiiip Those Petty Humans Apart!!!!!!!11!1one

Edit:

@Samu3: Well well well, look who thinks he's ready to kill a Space Marine... Looks like _we're_ going to have some competition! :wink:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyone's got damn good posts


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Keep it up ppl!


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

oh noes, i guess there is no more hive mother to please, we pleased her so much she exploded!!!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Does Mother still love me!?


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i am going to dress up like her and then kill hapless tourists who come to my inn.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Where _is _everybody?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah, dudes, wheres the party, what happened man, lets keep it rolling


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I think everybody's posted, meaning that Serpions got another of his awesome updates brewing


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I think everybody's posted, meaning that Serpions got another of his awesome updates brewing


Don't worry. He's a' cookin' a' sumptin' up!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah of course I am.

Also, my broadband account expired without me realizing... :biggrin: Sorry.

EDIT: If you think this is slow Destroyer, have a read of "The Sick Children" and take note of the time between posts and updates. We`re moving at the speed of Light compared to that.

But to his credit, Darvaleth`s posts have been worth the wait. :good:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Also, my broadband account expired without me realizing... :biggrin: Sorry.


Such is life

EDIT* Sorry if my post isnt exactly up to standard I had to re-write after an Edit Stuff up


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

this is cool. we are monsters in the underhive. almost what i wanted to do with my necromunda rp, but i didn't get enough players.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Today, the underhive. Tomorrow, THE WORLD! :laugh:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe, it _could_ happen.
I should get a post up either a bit later or tomorrow


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Although a bit later is preferable :grin:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Today, the underhive. Tomorrow, THE WORLD! :laugh:


Yay!
To bad they can just virus bomb us after and move back in.
Lets Hunt some Humans!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The world we`re on is _Tarsis Ultra._ Remember that...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

No Idea what it is Ultamarine planet but if we take the world then everything's dead most likely anyway.
Besides I was just being silly


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tarsis Ultra is where the ultramarines defeated a tendril of Hive Leviathan that would otherwise have made it to Terra. 

They used a bio weapon that even the tyranids could not stop. This RP follows several months afterward, where the few nid survivors had begun to remobilize. 

But now the last Dominatrix is dead, there`s nothing left but to go out fighting. Anyone who`s read the last Ultramarines book could probably guess how this will end. Sorry...


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, but its still gonna be fun


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> But now the last Dominatrix is dead, there`s nothing left but to go out fighting. Anyone who`s read the last Ultramarines book could probably guess how this will end. Sorry...


Wait... What!? We're following a book! Crap, I have a really bad feeling about this...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry for not posting, but I dont think I will be able to for a little while or so, which sucks, I know.
Serpion, could control my character for at least one Update?
It'd be much appreciated and I'll definetly get a post up at a later date, just bogged down with RL issues atm


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

are we waiting on me?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm guessing, Sepion5 hasn't been on in a long while, I'm starting to think this is dead. Perhaps one of us shuold take charge and continue it????? Yea nea???


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I'm guessing, Sepion5 hasn't been on in a long while, I'm starting to think this is dead. Perhaps one of us shuold take charge and continue it????? Yea nea???


Only Serpion can write the way he does. If he wants anyone to assume command of the thread, he'll let us know... right?... 

I think he didn't post because he was waiting on WarpSpawned.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I didn`t post because it was the weekend. :drinks:

Though I do try...

Nobody will command this thread but ME! unish:

Update is incoming, and now we are not following a book. We are tied in to.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yay! No pre-determined destiny! 

Edit: Wait, are we allowed Adrenal Glands or Toxin Sacs?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Yay! No pre-determined destiny!


Well, I didn`t say that. I had this whole thing planned out before I had even finished the last rp I ran...



DestroyerHive said:


> Edit: Wait, are we allowed Adrenal Glands or Toxin Sacs?


Nope.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, then that brings me to my second question: Do Tyranids get adrenaline boosts? 

Will post after school.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Will Post Tomorow, Have Friend over for the weekend thats when I have time.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

You planned ahead for this even while still running the Necron RP?

Anyways, managed to get a post up so hooray for that


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Okay, then that brings me to my second question: Do Tyranids get adrenaline boosts?


Only to the point anyone else would. Not the performance enhancing steroid kind, so only to reflect an emotive state of mind, not to make you "better."



WarpSpawned said:


> You planned ahead for this even while still running the Necron RP?


I planned to run a nid rp from the beginning, but wanted a few practice runs first.

Misery`s company was my first attempt, from which I learned a lot.

Our Path Home was kind of a filler, I had the overall planned, but when a lot of people dropped out, I decided to skip and cut it short. While that one was playing out, I was nutting out the details for the Hive rp. I had expected it to run a lot longer, but because you`re all posting so quickly it`s flying past. 

I may have to add a few plot twists to keep it alive a little longer, because I need a bit more time to work out the details of my daemon rp. :training:

EDIT: ps, I`m also planning for another necron rp after the daemons...


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice man, just let me know when you have the daemon RP ready, I'm always interested in your RPs, they always end on an awesome note.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Will do. I plan a few at once, because my intent is for them to tie in to each other. 

So if you plan to join the daemon rp, the necron one will be worthwhile as well.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

If it wasn't for so much homework I would join all your RPs! I could always lurk though...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll most likely join the Daemon RP and the Necron RP when you get/if it up.
Probably join most, if not all, of your RPs; cos their awesome.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

XD I can try school might get in the way.
EDIT* Scratch that last part I got Lucky


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh shi- What did I just unwittingly get into?

_Must_ find genestealers _before_ First tears me a new one!!

@ DestroyerHive, nice to know I have an ally in this
*Looks accusingly at everyone else* 

Wait, I just realized something, if the 'Stealers multiply and infect lotsa people, and a new Hive Fleet comes, all of us are going to be _re-absorbed_ into the bio-mass and lose everything we have become. D:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

WarpSpawned said:


> Oh shi- What did I just unwittingly get into?
> 
> _Must_ find genestealers _before_ First tears me a new one!!


Roleplays are a character building exercise. The plot has been nutted out, no characters are gonna die (unless you decide to leave the rp) and even though we all take different paths we will all reach the same destination. 

Unless of course... (yes it`s another one of my screwed up twist endings on the way. ) 



WarpSpawned said:


> @ DestroyerHive, nice to know I have an ally in this
> *Looks accusingly at everyone else*
> 
> Wait, I just realized something, if the 'Stealers multiply and infect lotsa people, and a new Hive Fleet comes, all of us are going to be _re-absorbed_ into the bio-mass and lose everything we have become. D:


Ahhh, loyalty is a beautiful thing isn`t it? 

Also, only a _weak_ mind will lose their sense of self to the collective. Anyways, I don`t think it`s gonna come to that...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Heh heh, I don't care if you want to take control of the brood - that's not why I'm helping you. I'm helping you overthrow First, and _then_ I'll help you take control over the brood. 

As for how things are going right now, i could sense a climactic battle coming up... Possibly one between First abd Fifth, and me against everyone else! I also wonder if Seventh will join me...?


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

No-one dies?
Meh, still leaves room for a horrible mauling
Not gonna leave this RP, I tend to try to stick with 'em til the end


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, typically, I will let you know when the thread will end, and I will let you know when it will be your last post.

In that post, a lot more freedom will be involved, you can die a glorious death, flee to fight another day, or whatever else. I have the ending planned, but where you lie within it will be up to each of you to decide.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I Would like to state that In my latest post by "Destiny" I am of course refering to the GM.....:wink:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:laugh: Your fate is written in the will of the Hive! 

By which I mean my draft folder, of course.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

NO! Seventh!!! Only 4 posts (3?) and you're already dead! Oh well, I guess you served your purpose by being a living meat shield :laugh:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lol No didnt you hear we cant die
I Dont know what will happen I never thought about it in Advance
Oh well my bad Serp and cook something up for me if my guy can get back up.
A little help however would be nice.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm busy, trying to get a post up that'll prevent death by Eighth and get me that Patriach, so I cant help Seventh, yet


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Just so you know eighth will not shoot if you do not attempt to attack the broodlord, if you try to dominate it, then eighth will wait to see it pan out.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Uh, Tolisk, you realized you just kinda controlled Fifth there, right?



Tolisk said:


> Fourth sent his lashwhip flying into fifth and smashed him around and finely into third, who appeared t be helping him. Fourth grinned in malicious comtempt that he had stopped fifth and third for a little while and he made his way to first to help him in his fight.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tolisk, your post has you attacking another player, something that is against the rules and was not within the parameters of your update. Please edit your post.

You need to fight the genestealers, do not be concerned with keeping them alive. Kill or incapacitate them, then start eliminating the cultists.

An FYI for everyone, the genestealer cult is widespread, there is no need to preserve the ones we have found here. The Broodlord is the only one that matters.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hell, I'll kill 'em even if they're on our side! :wink:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Hell, I'll kill 'em even if they're on our side! :wink:


Well, your very aggressive now, arent you? 

Well, posted, bit shorter then I'd have liked but I couldn't think of anything more D:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

WarpSpawned said:


> Well, your very aggressive now, arent you?
> 
> Well, posted, bit shorter then I'd have liked but I couldn't think of anything more D:


It`s fine, you`ve done all you need to. When the rest have posted (or sooner if I get impatient enough) I`ll post the next update.

Big things are coming. _And that`s a hint. :wink:_

Also, Warpspawned is a senior member now! :victory:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Senior member? When did that happen...
Feh, is good.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I know I didnt realise Myself until I checked just now
Big Things eh? Gee I wonder what that means? _*Cough* Necrons *Cough*_  Jks I donno really the Hive Fleet show back up to the scene of the crime to have another go?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Well, posted, bit shorter then I'd have liked but I couldn't think of anything more D:


Agreed, but after all, what more could i have done than slaughter my way through some cultists as you cower behind my back :laugh:?

And yeah, how'd you become a senior member? :shok:

Oh hey, I'm a senior member also! How did that happen!?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> And yeah, how'd you become a senior member? :shok:
> 
> Oh hey, I'm a senior member also! How did that happen!?


You are a junior member until you post 50 times, and become a senior member after 100.

DestroyerHive, you`ve been a senior member for months now. :laugh:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> DestroyerHive, you`ve been a senior member for months now.


Oh my... That's quite embarassing...



Hmmm, let's see what I should do... I can fight for my life, I can help you, or I can... Wait, what's that last one!!?? Retreat!!?? Third never retreats!!! He kills until there's nothing to kill, and when there's nothing left to kill he gets _mad_...:ireful2::angry:

I think I'll give you some rep now. Been meaning to do that for a while...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Oh my... That's quite embarassing...


lol

Nice post there btw, DestroyerHive, very nice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks! I think this is the only update that I'm actually going to read EVERYONE's post.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Thanks! I think this is the only update that I'm actually going to read EVERYONE's post.


You mean you HAVEN`T been?!? :ireful2:

Gah, you players have it so easy, only worrying about your own posts, meanwhile us GM`s :king: work our sweet arses off to keep you vaguely amused when you visit heresy. The time I have to spend...

(rambling incoherently... something about snowmen... cursing his parents... I`m not sure... more rambling... ???:dunno

...and another thing, where can I get some tang around here? :scratchhead:






j/k


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

But I... But I... Waaaaaah!!! :shout:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sry for the post time, Will be up tomorow...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Samu! Make sure you read the first paragraph of my post - it may or may not damage your post


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Done, Cheesy ending for me


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Cheesy ending for me


Dang, that actually touched my heart! That's not cheesy at all! It makes me feel kinda bad for spitting on you... :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Dang, that actually touched my heart! That's not cheesy at all! It makes me feel kinda bad for spitting on you... :laugh:


You`re such a bastard... unish:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll Pm EMP he is the only person were waiting on right?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yup, but frankly I think that thread is over. Post-wise, I would have personally prefered your post to end the epic RP, seeing as you're the only one to survive  and still haunt the planet.

The others were epic too, truly a great way to end the RP.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I WAS waiting for eh89, but I`ll decide his fate for him and post the ending soon, just to tie up the loose ends.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Yay, I hope its an epic ending.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Great ending there Serpion!
A sequel?
Well I see no way Fifth can return...unless his mind is somehow recovered, but I doubt that


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright an ending! Will read!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good ending, however, we should try another Tyranid RPG in the future, their is promise for it yet!!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Good ending, however, we should try another Tyranid RPG in the future, their is promise for it yet!!


Thanks. I will absolutely return to the nids at some point, but I still have the daemon one to get through.

Then there`s another necron rp, 

I have plans for an ork rp, 

and will consider DE, pending my evaluation of the new codex.

But yeah, nids will come again...


But for now guys, it`s time to let this thread rest in peace. Time for it to sleep... :thank_you:


----------

